# Rideshare passengers to take back seat, lift bags



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

_Australian Financial Review,_ Friday 8 May 2020, page 9:

https://www.afr.com/work-and-career...-passengers-in-covid-19-world-20200507-p54qq6
*Back seat for rideshare passengers in COVID-19 world*








David Marin-Guzman

Workplace correspondent

May 7, 2020 - 4.02 pm

Taxi and rideshare passengers should handle their own luggage, take the back seat and not open doors themselves to minimise the spread of the coronavirus, the safety regulator has advised.

Safe Work Australia's new return to work guidance for the gig economy suggests passengers will have to change much of their behaviour in a post-COVID-19 world while rideshare drivers may need protective screens to maximise physical distancing.

The guidance, issued on Tuesday as part of Prime Minister Scott Morrison's plan to get Australia back to work by July, covers 31,000 taxi and rideshare drivers and 28,600 delivery drivers.

While not mandated, lawyers say the guidelines are best practice for employers if they want to eliminate liability under workplace health and safety laws.

The regulator's case study for taxi drivers suggests a physical barrier between the front and back seats that includes a space to pass an EFTPOS machine for contactless payment was the best way to fulfil physical distancing requirements.

Other "excellent" suggestions included that passengers handle their own luggage into and out of the boot, sit in the back seat wherever possible and only drivers touch the door handles and boot of the taxi.

Air conditioning should use external flow only, not recirculate air, otherwise windows should be kept open if possible.

Simon Smith, international head at Uber-rival Ola, said it was now trialling a new "super-sanitised" category of rideshare in Sydney specifically in response to COVID-19.

The so-called "Ola Pro" aimed "to provide additional peace of mind for people who need to make essential trips", he said.

The vehicles were fitted with transparent plastic screens between the front and back seats and drivers had to complete car hygiene training, sanitise their vehicle after each ride and have their vehicles professionally cleaned each week.

An Uber spokeswoman said it had already implemented much of the SafeWork guidance, including asking passengers not to sit in the front seat.

The company had also suspended UberPool, limited passengers to three to a car since March and allowed drivers to cancel a trip if there were too many riders.

It had also distributed tens of thousands of disinfectants for all "active driver-partners" to clean their cars and reimbursed purchases of hand sanitiser and wipes.

"We're also educating passengers and asking them to wash their hands before each trip, cover their mouth and nose, sit in the back seat and open the windows when possible," the spokeswoman said.

*'Contactless delivery'*

The guidance also requires delivery drivers to drop off food and parcels at the door and then text or use their app to tell customers their delivery has arrived.

If a delivery needs sign-off, clients should use their own pen. If the driver needs to eat, they should carry food and drink in their vehicle to avoid going into shops.

However, gloves will not be necessary because of government guidance that "the chances of catching COVID-19 from packages is very low".

Physical distancing rules will mean drivers can only have two people in a five-seat vehicle and Safe Work said that could mean "more of your vehicles are on the road at one time" and "more workers are driving and for longer periods than usual".

"Because of this, you should review your procedures and policies for vehicle maintenance and driver safety to ensure they are effective and address all possible workplace health and safety risks that arise when workers drive for work purposes."

Transport Workers Union national secretary Michael Kaine said "on paper the Safe Work Australia guidelines sounds great but we know the reality for many delivery drivers is very different".

He said because the guidelines did not have underpinning rights, drivers would be forced to choose between "working safely or being able to support their families".

"If workers have to implement changes that mean it will take them longer to make deliveries, they will lose pay," he said. "Without guaranteed hourly pay this is the reality."

...


Taxi & ride share▪ Passengers should handle own luggage, take back seat▪ Drivers to make sure air-conditioningis not recirculating air▪ Drivers can refuse to transport any sick passenger▪ Drivers may need perspex screenDelivery drivers▪ Drop off food and parcels at door then text client via app▪ Require client to use own pen if signature needed▪ Only two people allowed in a five-seat vehicle - could lead to more vehicles on road and drivers driving for longer (its own safety risk)


Industry
Advice


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

"Simon Smith, international head at Uber-rival Ola, said it was *now trialling a new "super-sanitised" category* of rideshare in Sydney specifically in response to COVID-19.

The so-called "Ola Pro" aimed "to provide additional peace of mind for people who need to make essential trips", he said.

The vehicles were fitted with transparent plastic screens between the front and back seats and drivers had to complete car hygiene training, sanitise their vehicle after each ride and have their vehicles professionally cleaned each week."

Super sanitised take on the truth is more like it. I wonder if it has actually made the move from notes on the back of an envelope into the real world.

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I expect many drivers, particularly at night, will be concerned about the suggestion that only they should open the car’s doors.

This could compromise the security of the driver and the car and be especially problematic in heavy traffic.


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I expect many drivers, particularly at night, will be concerned about the suggestion that only they should open the car's doors.
> 
> This could compromise the security of the driver and the car and be especially problematic in heavy traffic.


Another problem would be some passengers can't physically lift some of their luggage.One way around that would be sanitize hands before and after touching luggage or keep disposable gloves in the boot.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Really to implement rules such as sitting in the back seat requires a specialised vehicle there's no end of difficulty for many of the elderly to get in the back seat. A screen in a Prius isn't going to leave a lot of room? The cost involved in putting a screen in the vehicle? Who umoungst us is not going to help with luggage or shopping? Would not say it isn't workable but I don't think the people suggesting these ideas have delved too much into the practicality of them.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Would not say it isn't workable but I don't think the people suggesting these ideas have delved too much into the practicality of them.


Having drivers open doors in all circumstances is unworkable imho. There are good reasons why regulators should consult with those who will be regulated, but then these are mere guidelines.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Having drivers open doors in all circumstances is unworkable imho. There are good reasons why regulators should consult with those who will be regulated, but then these are mere guidelines.


Agreed. The authors of the guidelines seem to have ComCar and similar services in mind and assume they are typical of how the whole industry operates. Even one week of public consultation would have brought out these practical issues.

The guidelines as a whole lose credibility and influence as a result.


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

UberDriverAU said:


> Having drivers open doors in all circumstances is unworkable imho. There are good reasons why regulators should consult with those who will be regulated, but then these are mere guidelines.


Even if it was made a rule a passenger will open the door to get out of the vehicle before the driver puts the car in park unclips his or her seatbelt,puts the handbrake on,turn the engine off it's not a problem you can control,whatever happens happens.
Picking up or dropping off elderly people shouldn't be a problem because you should already be doing this for them anyway.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

And many drivers want to load and unload their car boots themselves to minimise the chances of the luggage damaging their cars.


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

In reality all you can do is follow the rules that are implemented as best as possible,you can’t control the passenger because remember the passengers are never wrong,and wear gloves touching luggage or grocery bags, who is going to cancel a trip because the passengers cant load their luggage in the boot or they jump in the car before you open their door.


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

Good for people driving those vans and Kia Carnivals with automatic doors. But for other drivers, it's just an additional pain. It's like giving them limousine type of service at peanut rates!


----------

